# Just some of my old pics



## Briarhill (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## a+blessed+life (Feb 16, 2011)

Great pics! Did you make the stands for your hives or did you buy them?


----------



## Briarhill (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks, I built those.


----------

